# Why this now? Timing out!



## N4521U (May 18, 2012)

Why is my connection timing out. 
After a time I have to log back in?????
I can't find any settings to prevent this.
Any ideas why?

Bill


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2012)

I think it's just part of the process of keeping the forum log-in uncluttered Bill. It's something I've always accepted and to me a reasonably acceptable security measure.


----------



## N4521U (May 18, 2012)

But it's just started doing it to me Vic. Something new in the last week or so.... 

A NO vote from me.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2012)

Hmm, I haven't had that problem. You might try clearing your cache and cookies.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2012)

Been happening to me too over this past week. The only way to 'clear' it seems to be to disconnect, then re-connect. I clear all cookies etc after every session on the 'net, and it isn't happening on any other web site. Not a major problem, but irritating when it happens.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2012)

I am not having any trouble staying on here, Just very slow loading pages and only on the forum. Cookies and cache cleared to.


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2012)

No disconnect but sometimes slow loading pages with the very bottoms cut off - can't reply.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2012)

Just a shot in the dark.
Are you remembering to check the "Remember Me" box when you login?

When I forget to check that box the forum logs me out after a few minutes of inactivity. 


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (May 20, 2012)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Just a shot in the dark.
> Are you remembering to check the "Remember Me" box when you login?
> 
> When I forget to check that box the forum logs me out after a few minutes of inactivity.
> Wheels



I'll have to try that........ thanks for the tip


----------

